

How we learned that Stripe alone was costing us customers - teuobk
https://www.blurity.com/blog/2012/10/05/how-we-learned-that-stripe-alone-was-costing-us-customers/

======
project23
Interesting. Have you guys explored other alternatives beyond PayPal? I
realize its probably difficult thing to do if credit cards are out of the
equation completely but given the problems that could arise (freezes, etc)...
It would seem having a backup plan beyond relying on a single source for any
country would be smarter. Would be interested in knowing what you guys come up
with.

~~~
teuobk
For many countries and potential customers, both Stripe and PayPal are viable
options, so if one becomes unavailable for some reason, we at least have a
fallback that will cover the vast majority of customers.

A gentleman with whom were were talking mentioned Plimus as another option for
countries where bank transfers are common, but they have extremely high fees
and low name recognition. Amazon's payment platform could be another option;
an older incarnation of Blurity used it.

